
The Upside of Quitting - shawndumas
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/09/30/new-freakonomics-radio-podcast-the-upside-of-quitting/
======
timmm
I would much rather cultivate the habit of NOT quitting even if it means
occasionally spending time doing something unecessary. Once you allow yourself
to quit the slippery slope becomes whether you're quitting strategically in
order to achieve a larger goal or underneath are you really quitting because
of lack of determination or a million other reasons.

Because we all know 99% of the time you don't finish something because you're
lazy and lack persistence.

